# Passed My Green Belt Test!!



## Gin-Gin (Jun 6, 2005)

I tested this past Saturday & got my Green Belt--*WooHoo!!*  artyon: :cheers:  One might think after seven years in the Art that I wouldn't be nervous before a test any more, but I was! :lol:  As some of you who know me are aware, I almost quit Kenpo permanently at the beginning of 2004 due to burnout, so I'm glad just still be in it & will continue my training as long as physically possible.  Anyway, there are some people I would like to thank:

1) *Mr. Michael Billings, my instructor* - You helped me remember why I fell in love with Kenpo in the first place.  I'm so glad you & your school are in Austin, Texas & I look forward to learning more from you, Mr. Sepulveda, Mr. Burks, & my fellow students. Thank you, Sir. :asian:

2) *GoldenDragon7* - You have encouraged me (& teased me :lol: ) since I was a White Belt.  If it had not been for your kindness & compassion I probably would not still be in Kenpo right now.  And yes, I'm still learning from you too.  Thank you, Sir. :asian: 

3) *The ladies in the LLR*- All of you ladies are wonderful & have been so supportive of me since I became active on MT. You are a class act! _muah!_ *blows a kiss to the LLR*  :asian:

4) *Kenpoists (Past & Present)* - Everyone with whom I have studied & learned with or from at classes, seminars & camps over the years (instructors & students). Although there are too many of you to name, all of you have contributed to my love of Kenpo in some way, & I would not be who I am today without you. :asian:

5) *Martial Talk* - Thanks to Bob Hubbard for creating MT & all of the great people I've encountered here, including martial artists from other systems.  All of you are helping me to "broaden my horizons and increase my knowledge." :asian:

So, my journey continues...


----------



## gakusei (Jun 6, 2005)

Congrats on your new belt and on hanging in there.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey Gin-Gin!!!!  

Congratulations!!!  I'm sure you were totally awesome!   You must tell us more details of the test!  I've been waiting patiently since Saturday for you to post!  Now do tell!  

Congrats and keep up your wonderful spirit and energy! artyon: 

Peace,

Donna


----------



## Kempogeek (Jun 6, 2005)

Congratulations Miss Gin!! Thats awesome!! I believe you made the right choice to stay on and continue. See all the fun you would have missed. Continued success in your journey!......All the best, Steve


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 6, 2005)

Gin-Gin congratz!  artyon:


----------



## Aqua4ever (Jun 6, 2005)

Congratulations! That's an awesome achievement
Hugs
Aqua


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 6, 2005)

Congratulations.
artyon:


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 6, 2005)

6) To the Academy and my fans - For without you none of this would have been possible. 

hey and what about God? Just gonna go and stick out the G.O.D. What's up with that?

Seriously thought,

Congratulations and keep up the good work.


Regards, Jason


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 6, 2005)

Congratulations!!  That deserves a big celebration!!!artyon:artyon:artyon:

Remembering: My green belt test was and still is my favorite test (although I took the brown belt, but somehow, the way it was set up, I liked my green belt test better).

  - Ceicei


----------



## MJS (Jun 6, 2005)

Congrats on your new rank!!!!!! artyon:  artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Lisa (Jun 6, 2005)

Congrats Gin-Gin!  Way to go! artyon:


----------



## Drac (Jun 7, 2005)

Outstanding....


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jun 7, 2005)

jbkenpo said:
			
		

> 6) To the Academy and my fans - For without you none of this would have been possible. hey and what about God? Just gonna go and stick out the G.O.D. What's up with that?  Seriously thought,
> Congratulations and keep up the good work.
> Regards, Jason


Hi Jason,

Hope you're doing well.  Yeah, I probably did sound like Sally Field ("you like me, you really like me") :lol: :rofl: but you need to keep in mind that at one point I didn't think I was even going to make it to Blue, much less Green; I was at the point where I said to myself "Look, I've been doing this for 5 and 1/2 yrs [Yellow Belt for a year & a half, Orange for 2 yrs, Purple for almost 2 yrs]--maybe I'm just not good enough" & was ready to give it up.  So although my thank yous may sound a bit hokey, they are sincere.  Take care & thanks for the congrats.


----------



## Kempogeek (Jun 7, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Hi Jason,
> 
> Hope you're doing well.  Yeah, I probably did sound like Sally Field ("you like me, you really like me") :lol: :rofl: but you need to keep in mind that at one point I didn't think I was even going to make it to Blue, much less Green; I was at the point where I said to myself "Look, I've been doing this for 5 and 1/2 yrs [Yellow Belt for a year & a half, Orange for 2 yrs, Purple for almost 2 yrs]--maybe I'm just not good enough" & was ready to give it up.  So although my thank yous may sound a bit hokey, they are sincere.  Take care & thanks for the congrats.


Im glad I wasn't the only one to be a yellow belt for a long period of time. I waited a year before I finally had the courage to go for my orange belt. Im hoping that when I do return from my training hiatus, I won't wait that long to go for my purple belt. Maybe in 3-4 months. Im kinda still in that cloud of self doubt. But Im sure that will change when I get back to it......All the best, Steve


----------

